# Twinkle



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd like to submit this picture of Twinkle for the photo contest.

Exploring the tank:


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

So pretty! I love the contrast of the bright green and white rocks. It frames Twinkle wonderfully! who by the way is gorgeous!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------

